
Former Sanders Aide Jailed in Belarus Is Being Tortured to 'Confess' - spzx
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep4w9m/former-sanders-aide-jailed-in-belarus-is-being-tortured-to-confess-to-things-he-didnt-do-wife-says
======
carabiner
> She said Vitali traveled to Belarus “simply” to visit his mother, who is
> suffering from advanced cancer. After observing an obligatory two-week self-
> quarantine, Vitali stepped out to buy his mother a watermelon, dressed in
> shorts and flip flops. He was grabbed off the street on July 29, and driven
> 300 kilometers to a detention center, Heather wrote.

------
ebg13
> _Belarusian authorities accuse Vitali of organizing an illegal campaign
> rally in the city of Grodno for jailed opposition leader Sergiy Tikhanovsky
> on May 29, a charge that could land Vitali in prison for three years._

"[Sergiy Tikhanovsky] is considered by Amnesty International to be a prisoner
of conscience. He is known primarily for his activism against the government
of Belarus's long-serving president, Alexander Lukashenko. In May 2020, he
announced his intention of running for the 2020 presidential election, but he
was arrested two days afterwards." \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Tikhanovsky](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Tikhanovsky)

Belarus sounds like a great place.

------
bzb5
> The former aide to Sen. Bernie Sanders locked up in a Belarusian jail is
> being pressured to confess to crimes he didn’t commit, his wife says.

A reliable source if I’ve ever heard of one.

~~~
ecf
Are you inplying that a man isn’t being tortured and is lying about it due to
connections to a particular American senator?

~~~
smolder
I think it meant: of course his _wife_ says he's innocent.

